# Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Fourth Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 1, 2019



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, I'm still planning to have this get together this year. We are building a new house and I'm not sure if we'll have this at the new place or the old, but WE WILL HAVE IT. I'm not sure if I'll have time to put a give away together or not, but everything else will be the same. 

Hopefully Tim will make it out with his Culbertson Cup winning truck and Kirk can make it with his first ever Alma Gates Cup winning Cadillac.

Same story as all the past gtg's, this will be a super laid back, hang out, simple, and fun day of getting together and talking some bs while maybe listening to a few cars. Had a good turnout last year, everyone was respectful and courteous. Hope to carry on the same way this year. I will have the same BBQ as last year, it was pretty popular. 

So, let's do it and have some fun....

Where:

At my house, not sure which one, 30 minutes North of Nashville TN, both houses are a mile apart - PM for the address

When:

Sunday: September 1, 2018 (the day before Labor Day, as usual) from whenever to whenever, people usually come and go all hours.
We will eat lunch around noonish and dinner around 6ish (dinner is whatever is leftover from lunch, or we can get pizza or sammichs if needed)


Food:

Perry's Smokey Pig BBQ, same as what I had last year, and all of the other sides the wife gathered. Yes, she will make that banana pudding cake thing she made last year, like I always say, if she doesn't come to her senses and leave me before then.

Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (on you to watch them)
Your Car / truck, with or without anything, you would want to share
Some auditioning CD's or another music source
Folding chair
Any drink harder than common sodas and water

Current list of attendees: (add yourself if for sure)
Name (Screenname) - Car - State if you want

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be a BIG tentative on this. Just depends on how things are going on the home front.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm off that weekend so count me in, though I'm not sure what I'll be driving. 

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN
2) Mike (lashlee) - Nissan Leaf (maybe) - TN


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I wouldn't miss it sir! I always have a great time there.

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN
2) Mike (lashlee) - Nissan Leaf (maybe) - TN
3) Mike Myers (Audiophile25) - Scion iM - TN


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I won't be attending this year but just curious if most of the people saying they'll be attending all committed on facebook or just through texts and phone calls? Might be worth putting a list of attendees here so people who are on the fence will know it will be worth their time to attend. Pretty good turnout last year I think. Or is there really almost no interest at this point?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AFAIK, there's definitely interest. Quite a few of the guys who have come the past few years just aren't part of the forum culture. Jason does have a facebook group for this meet; same one he's used the last couple years. Here's the link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/506916472981646/


I'm planning on being there. Always a great time with the Nashville crew.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Less than a month away on this years meet. Sorry if I haven't been active promoting the GTG this year, been rather busy. 

Speaking of being busy the meet will for certain be at the old house, new one is not done yet. 

See you Sep 1 if you can make it!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking forward to it, man!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

TWO WEEKS FROM YESTERDAY! 

Let me know if you're coming so I can make sure I have enough BBQ.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> TWO WEEKS FROM YESTERDAY!
> 
> Let me know if you're coming so I can make sure I have enough BBQ.


In that case, I'm coming twice :rimshot:


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

So this is the conversation I had yesterday while in the garage:

Wife: You seem to be working on your car a lot lately...
Me: I'm trying to get it ready for the GTG in a couple of weeks...
Wife: I hope that's not gonna interfere with us taking the boat out on the weekend before Labor Day...
Me: Well the GTG is on that Sunday...
Wife: I made plans with my Sister to come up and take the boat out since you were off...
Me: Ugh!

Happy wife, happy life so unless the forecast is ugly I'll have to miss this year. My plans were foiled by a crafty foe!


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

“Happy wife happy life,” That kind of mentality always makes me titter.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

New house? Where you moving to?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

We already talked about this but I'll be there. Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy wife happy life is a double edged sword.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lashlee said:


> So this is the conversation I had yesterday while in the garage:
> 
> Wife: You seem to be working on your car a lot lately...
> Me: I'm trying to get it ready for the GTG in a couple of weeks...
> ...



Ah, man. That would have been the perfect opportunity to tell her how you really feel about her sister. LOL


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

One week!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

4 DAYS! 




schmiddr2 said:


> New house? Where you moving to?


Mile down the road. You coming?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> 4 DAYS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could make like 100 small trips to move everything. Ha.

I get home that day but leave the next day. Just too little time. Work schedule has become ridiculous. I need to hire someone, but hate the idea of doing so. Ah well. I may make it to Al's.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

How was the meet? Any pics?


----------

